# more DC info



## JonMikal (Mar 21, 2006)

if interested, you can obtain a permit from the us capitol police headquarters for tripod use on the capitol grounds. it's an awesome site at night of the building and back towards the wm. they will issue an individual or group permit. you must return the application in person to obtain the permit.

if you call 202.224.8891 they will fax you an application. when you arrive in town, simply take the application by uscp headquarters:
119 D Street N.E.
DC

other tripod info:
you can use your tripod anywhere on the mall including the memorials except inside the lincoln and jefferson. additionally, most museums and the botanical garden building will give you a permit on the spot for use inside. check at the customer service desks. you'll definitely want your pod when visiting the korean and FDR memoerials in the evening. :thumbup: 

be prepared at night to be approached by fbi police and other security officers when using your cameras/tripods near gov't buildings. it's ok to so as long as you remain on the sidewalks and streets, they're just naturally suspicious these days...make sure you have I.D....a few questions and you're on your way


----------



## Corry (Mar 21, 2006)

GREAT INFO JON! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 22, 2006)

I was just about to post and ask this!  You're awesome!!


----------



## Alison (Mar 22, 2006)

What great info! Thank you so much!


----------

